# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Стоит ли менять Intel Pentium D 925+Epox EP-5P945-3 на celeron g530+asus p8h61

## Дмитирй

Будет ли заметен прирост производительности?

----------

